# Greetings from Indonesia



## Delta_6 (May 6, 2017)

Gassho Rei*

Hello everyone, New member here.

My forum name is Delta 6 but you can also call me Zid if you want to, I register because I'm hopefull i could learn something in this forum. 

My motivation for learning martial arts : 
1. Mental Training.
2. Self defense.
3. Looking for a fun way to exercise.
4. Family lineage, we were warriors countless generation and therefore martial artists, my father is a 2nd Dan Black Belt in Shorinji Kempo, my grandfather have several black belts in various martial arts and his father (my great grandfather) is a master in several forms of Pecak Silat, it would be a shame to not continue the legacy.

More Info : I'm currently a 4th Kyu Kenshi (Full fledged white belt) in Shorinji Kempo's Indonesian Branch, I'm 18 years old and obviously my martial art journey still have a long way to go. 

Thanks for reading.

*Kesshu


----------



## Pepsiman (May 6, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, man! Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 6, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Buka (May 6, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Zid.


----------



## Tames D (May 6, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 6, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## wingchun100 (May 8, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Charlemagne (May 8, 2017)

Cheers!


----------



## Jenna (May 8, 2017)

Delta_6 said:


> Gassho Rei*
> 
> Hello everyone, New member here.
> 
> ...


Hey welcome along!  that is awesome to have a family heritage in Pencak Silat.. such a beautifully dangerous art.. Good luck, hope you stick around share some of your thoughts and stuff


----------



## Delta_6 (May 8, 2017)

Thanks guys, Appreciate the welcome




Jenna said:


> Hey welcome along!  that is awesome to have a family heritage in Pencak Silat.. such a beautifully dangerous art.. Good luck, hope you stick around share some of your thoughts and stuff


I guess it is, however, i do still have a problem on finding a Pecak Silat teacher, As one of my uncle and grandfather says it. the good ones were usually the traditional ones, in the remote villages, or up in mountains, and these master don't usually teach for monetary reason.

By no means i'm calling the ones in the cities are bad, no, it's just that my family believe the traditional ones are better thats all. (and they could be wrong)


----------



## eddiecharette (May 9, 2017)

Delta_6 said:


> Gassho Rei*
> 
> Hello everyone, New member here.
> 
> ...



Thank for sharing, it motivates others too


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 9, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------

